# A Christmas present arrived from Iraq today



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I received a box in the mail today from Captain Robert Holcroft, the CO of B Company 4-227th Attack Reconnaissance Battalion. It was his Apache pilots that the last major shipment of "Warrior Pens" went to earlier this year. In the box was a flag and plaque in appreciation for the pens that y'all made. Give yourselfs a well deserved pat on the back for what y'all did.

I tried to figure a way to share a piece of it with each of y'all that took part, but for now these pictures will have to suffice, until I can find a way to clone copies.

I told him to pass my contact info to his relief but as of now they will not be replaced, so I will have to look for a unit in Afghanistan for the next shipment of pens for our young Warriors.

I add my appreciation to CPT Holcroft's in thanking y'all for supporting our soldiers.

Thanks gang


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Very, very cool. Stuff like sure does make me feel good!


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey T that is too cool, no pun intended


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

WOW! That is very special


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

WOW...that is truly awesome! Way to go boys!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

Y'all be very proud! WTG!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

That's about as cool as it gets.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

That is just Awesome, gave me the chills!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That is so awesome!!


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for letting us see ! Wonderful work you and your wife do. Thanks LL


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

WTG folks!!! Stand up and take a bow. Very, VERY cool!!!! Congrats to all who participated!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

This needs to be posted on TTMB too. Lots of those folks don't come down here in the basement.


----------

